# RIP Dr. Sophia Yin



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sad to hear of the sudden passing of vet/dog trainer/behaviorist Dr. Sophia Yin. Her death is a huge loss, and she made a difference to the relationships between dogs and humans in our times. 

Animal Behaviorist | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow, what a devastating loss. I always enjoyed reading her articles. My condolences to her family, friends, and colleagues.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Is am beyond shocked.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

I was just on her website the other day! That is so so sad. I have one of her puppy books.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So sorry*



Ljilly28 said:


> So sad to hear of the sudden passing of vet/dog trainer/behaviorist Dr. Sophia Yin. Her death is a huge loss, and she made a difference to the relationships between dogs and humans in our times.
> 
> Animal Behaviorist | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS.


So very sorry to hear this!


----------



## flatcoated (Feb 3, 2013)

How shocking and unexpected. And what a tremendous loss. It is difficult to overstate the importance of her contributions to veterinary and behavioral science. So many animals and pet owners have benefited so tremendously from her work and will continue to do so for a long time to come.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

It really is a huge loss. She has influenced many people, trainers and average dog owners. I gather it was unexpected.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, so very sad!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This article said she committed suicide. Animal Behaviorist Sophia Yin Dies at 48


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The veterinary profession, as a whole, has quite a high suicide rate... Such a loss and tragedy to our profession. RIP Dr. Yin. Maybe now more attention will be paid to the mental illnesses that plague vets...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Always read her blog and FB page. She was posting yesterday morning on FB.
Just so very, very sad.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

RIP Dr. Yin, the canine world has suffered a great loss.....my heart breaks for her family, suicide is so hard for a family to grasp.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"The veterinary profession, as a whole, has quite a high suicide rate."
I hope this isn't taken wrong, but is there a theory on why?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are two articles on the subject if anyone is curious as to why
https://www.avma.org/News/JAVMANews/Pages/131115a.aspx

Study looks at factors in high veterinary suicide rate in U.K.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Rainheart!

I do remember growing up and the local vet killing himself - made the front page of the newspaper. We were taught that it was dentists that have the high suicide rate.

I also think right now suicide rates have increased in all walks of life. Just so sad that they can't look forward far enough to get through their troubled time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://www.news10.net/story/news/local/davis/2014/09/30/doctor-sophia-yin-dies/16510371/


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It is very sad news. She was a great lady.
Rest in peace dear Sophia.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

This is so sad for her family and friends. She was a beautiful person.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I thought this was a lovely and thoughtful obituary of Dr. Yin in the Sacramento Bee, her hometown paper. 

Obituary: Dr. Sophia Yin, 48, renowned pioneer in humane training for pets - Obituaries - The Sacramento Bee


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I also hope the best for her dog Jonesy- seems okay to mention that on GRF. I hope he is okay.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Very sad. I bought her book, The Perfect Puppy In Seven Days, while I was waiting to bring Finley home. My parents vet, in Florida, recommended her books, when my parents told their vet I was getting Finley and of all my high-hopes for her. I read the book, and enjoyed it, but didn't continue to follow her beyond that....My thoughts are with her family.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow. So surprised and saddened to see this. Her poor family and colleagues. Family suicides are so challenging. We lost a positive influence in animal training.


----------

